# LeMond Ti Clark-Kent?



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I’m considering purchasing an older LeMond titanium bike that the seller states is a Clark-Kent built frame. The head tube appears to have a 3D face on it. I’ve never seen this before. Was it common on these bikes or a one off custom?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've only heard of one bike with a 3d face, it was built by Brian Baylis. Maybe someone took inspiration from it.

https://gypsybytrade.wordpress.com/2013/03/18/faces-from-nahbs-brian-baylis/


----------

